
Color matters - getp
http://mediazeal.com/colorthemes.html
======
jcl
That seems like a clever way to get web design clients -- a new definition of
"color scheme". :)

For other schemes, I recall having fun with Adobe's color scheme generator
Flash applet:

<http://kuler.adobe.com/>

